# Bits for showjumping - help please!



## Supanova (10 September 2012)

My 5 year old has a tendancy to get very over excited when at a showjumping competition.  She is ridden in a snaffle at home and her flatwork is very good and she is respectful but the competition ring makes her rather strong and excitable. I am sure that she will settle the more experience she gets but it is something that needs to addressed because at times she is out of control and she needs to learn to listen when i stay stop! 

I tried her in a NS universal but this didn't seem to make a lot of difference and she didn't seem particularly happy in it.  I then tried a NS waterford because her default setting is to actually stick her head into her chest.  At first this seemed to work quite well and she seemed happy in it, however with time the effects seem to have worn off.  I went to Dean Valley yesterday and did the BN - most of the time i was out of control and it was almost dangerous.  I had to circle at one point.  She had changed from sticking her head in her chest to sticking it in the air!  We then did the discovery and she was better but i wasn't fully in control so had 2 down.  By the time we'd got to the last fence she had finally settled and jumped it fab.  She is a really good jumper and is in a position where she could easiliy be jumping clear rounds, but this excitability and running away is spoiling her.

I am therefore thinking what other bits i could try her in.  My mum suggested a pelham but i've never actually ridden in one so be interested to hear what people think.  She has a soft mouth and as I said above her default is usually sticking head in chest although at times she also sticks head right in air, which is what she was doing yesterday.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## wench (10 September 2012)

I would suggest doing a search for a bit shop that's in grimston, leics. Give them a ring, they are very helpful, and have some very odd bits in. They helped me to solve a problem with a horse I could not find the right bit for!


----------



## Supanova (10 September 2012)

Thanks Wench - i'll do that!


----------



## KatB (10 September 2012)

I've just had a breakthrough with a nathe Pelham. Soft round pony without her chin on her chest, brakes and steering...she was in a hard rubber Pelham before which she was sweet on, but did drop behind the vertical in it. The soft curb and flexy mouthpiece on the nathe seems to help her take it forward nicely! Worth a try...


----------



## Supanova (10 September 2012)

Thanks KatB - do you ride in two reins or with roundings?


----------



## KatB (10 September 2012)

Roundings...you can.play around with the.length of them to get a different action....I've also never used a metal curb, just elastic or the fabric one with the nathe.


----------



## flyingfeet (10 September 2012)

A curb gag might be a good one to try 

It gives you control of the curb via a rein, so unlike a pelham you fine tune when the curb comes into play, which is better for horses that evade behind it 

They are also milder than a leverage bit, so great for horses with a soft mouth


----------



## ellie_e (10 September 2012)

I use a myler pelham with roundings and a leather curb, works a treat


----------



## Supanova (10 September 2012)

Thanks KatB.  Pleased to hear you use roundings - not sure i could cope with 2 reins.  I was also thinking i'd use an elasticated curb.

Jen_Cots - thanks for that.  I'll have a look at those on the bit bank too!  Excuse my ignorance but does a gag put more pressure on the poll than a pelham?


----------



## flyingfeet (10 September 2012)

Supanova said:



			Jen_Cots - thanks for that.  I'll have a look at those on the bit bank too!  Excuse my ignorance but does a gag put more pressure on the poll than a pelham?
		
Click to expand...

Well these are new beasties - called a curb gag, but actually not a gag - I guess a curb snaffle is a better description! 

They have no poll action at all and are quite mild, but very good for horses that can get upset from sharp bits - which is a problem with a pelham, as it can stop them from going forwards and kill the impulsion

Picture:


----------



## showjump (10 September 2012)

Hi, my mare was (still is strong) during my swapping and changing of bits my mare was going well in a full cheek snaffle with lozenge in the middle, but got too strong, my dad modified it by adding wilkie type rings so the reins were fixed top and bottom to help leverage, this worked a treat.. but now shes used to that and we are currently using a pelham, however she seems to be used to that already after a few outings. If you want to borrow it you can.
Jen_cots, will look into one of those bits tho.


----------



## claire_p2001 (10 September 2012)

If it helps i ride mine in a curb gag, as Jen says no poll pressure my horse hates that!  It just puts pressure on the curb and has given me so much more control than with the normal jointed full cheek snaffle he was in before.  He seems to really like it he is so soft and nice to ride and it isn't a very strong bit so I am not afraid to use a little more strength when needed.  Good Luck I hope you find the right bit for your horse.


----------



## Tinks81 (10 September 2012)

got my 5yo in a waterford pelham (with roundings) she tends to run on her head after a fence a lot !! 

i did try a waterford cheltnam gag with 2 reins but it was too much x


----------



## Darremi (10 September 2012)

My horse is similar in that he is very soft on the flat, but leans a bit show jumping and to get him into the right canter I need something a little stronger. Having tried a KK universal bit, waterford and nathe dutch gag I settled on a soft rubber pelham (similar in effect to a nathe pelhal). He was upset and tossed his head in the gag because of the strong lever action hurting the corners of his mouth. The pelham is really a mild bit if you have the curb chain very loose with a lipstrap, or even a rubber curb chain cover. He settled like a dream and has not had a fence down since. Definitely use the roundings because two reins is making life hard for yourself! You don't generally need a martingale with a pelham either. I think a pelham is a kinder bit for the horse than any sort of gag.

Good luck!


----------



## Supanova (10 September 2012)

Thank you all!  I think I may try a pelham first and then if no good the curb gag!

Showjump - thanks very much for your offer buti think my father in law has got a pelham i can borrow.  Sorry to hear your mare is getting used to the pelham now too!  I think i may be joining in with your technique of not going in the warm up arena with the 5 yr old - she was a bit crazy yesterday!!  As an aside, have you looked at the Hargate pictures? I noticed yours as i flicked through and there are some good ones.

Claire_p2001 - good to hear you've used the curb gag with success.  I always worry about putting too strong a bit in, so nice to hear your boy goes happily in it.

Tinks - i was thinking of maybe trying a waterford pelham too as she does seem to like the waterford mouth piece!

Darremi - thanks for your advice.  I too am a little worried she won't like the gag as she seemed to dislike the NS universal.  I will have a play round at home with both and see what happens!


----------



## KatB (10 September 2012)

Supanova how did you get on at Hargate?! I was spectating, but didn't spot you...!


----------



## Supanova (10 September 2012)

KatB said:



			Supanova how did you get on at Hargate?! I was spectating, but didn't spot you...!
		
Click to expand...

Double clear in the warm up class, clear in first round of 1m 2nd round - flew over first 3 in jump off and then eliminated at the 4th fence.  Think i just hesitated a bit which i can't do with my mare!!  Bit frustrating but trying to look at the positives.  12 months ago we wouldn't have even been in the jump off so have come a long way!  How is your mare getting on?


----------



## KatB (10 September 2012)

Ah ok, well done though! Was the 4th fence the turn back? Saw a few have probes there...she's having a break at the moment, just working out how long she's having off, but has got to terrorise the vets a bit more first


----------



## Supanova (10 September 2012)

KatB said:



			Ah ok, well done though! Was the 4th fence the turn back? Saw a few have probes there...she's having a break at the moment, just working out how long she's having off, but has got to terrorise the vets a bit more first 

Click to expand...

It was the upright before the turn back so probably the easiest fence on the course!  I have a feeling i may over ride uprights because i worry about having them down.......even though my mare is very careful so not sure where that comes from!  

Good luck with your mare, I hope she comes right quickly.


----------



## Tinks81 (10 September 2012)

I got mine from http://cotswoldsport.co.uk/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=65_70&products_id=506

really good value x


----------



## Supanova (10 September 2012)

Thanks Tinks81 - that is very cheap compared to the other ones i've seen!


----------



## showjump (10 September 2012)

Supanova- ooh no i will go have a look for the pictures! 

Katb- i was keeping an eye open for your mare, did i miss a post? Hope shes ok.

I think i maybe purchasing a waterford pelham next! ha ha


----------



## Weezy (10 September 2012)

I want one of those!


----------



## KatB (10 September 2012)

showjump, I saw you but was being wimpy! Well done on your dc  Madam is out of action through a few niggles, so no 2nd rounds for us


----------



## Tinks81 (10 September 2012)

if anyone wants one i actually ordered 2 as silly me put one on 2nd class post and it didnt turn up in time for hickstead so had to order another on next day delivery !! 

If you want it let me know before i send it back ???


----------

